# I'm Coming to Chicago!!!!



## DGMPhotography

Hello TPF!

I am going to Chicago tomorrow, and will be there until Monday. 

I've never been, and the reason I'm going is for fun! I'd love to see the city. 

That said, if anyone would like to meet up (maybe show me around), that would be awesome. Also looking for a place to stay if anyone has a guest bedroom they'd be willing to share. 

See you soon, windy city!


----------



## JacaRanda




----------



## ronlane

Nothing like a little advanced notice. This one should be interesting. Here Jaca,


----------



## DGMPhotography

I mean, I already have a place to stay. I'm not stranded... but I wouldn't mind cancelling if I could stay with a fellow photographer who would know the good photo areas. 

So you can put your popcorn away. I still want to meet people!


----------



## NancyMoranG

If you come to Cape Cod, I have offered my RV sofa bed or tent to fellow TPF folks. Hmmm, I haven't had any takers tho....
Enjoy!! Chicago is a great place!!!! 
Can't wait for your photos.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Thanks! I have some (a) friend in Cape Cod! I might have to come visit!


----------



## DGMPhotography

Seriously?? No one from Chicago here?!


----------



## DGMPhotography

Alrighty, check out this link to see some pictures and read all about my adventure in Chicago!

Daryll Morgan Photography | Richmond, VA


----------



## soho192

Great trip! Next time stay out of the loop. As someone who lives in chicago,  the city really breathes outside of that area.


----------



## DGMPhotography

The loop? Refresh my memory.


----------



## soho192

It's the area on the map where everything makes a large loop.  It's basically downtown.  Nothing really great happening at night and very touristy 

http://wikitravel.org/upload/shared//thumb/7/76/Loop_map.png/600px-Loop_map.png

click the link and you'll see the rectangle. I'd suggest westloop, logan square, and really anywhere along the trains, just not south on the red line...or orange


----------



## PropilotBW

soho192 said:


> It's the area on the map where everything makes a large loop.  It's basically downtown.  Nothing really great happening at night and very touristy
> 
> http://wikitravel.org/upload/shared//thumb/7/76/Loop_map.png/600px-Loop_map.png
> 
> click the link and you'll see the rectangle. I'd suggest westloop, logan square, and really anywhere along the trains, just not south on the red line...or orange



I am very surprised with that comment.  As a tourist, myself, I've found a lot to take pics of around there.  Watertower is cool, and street photography is also really good.   I'll be heading to Chicago next weekend, actually, and I'll post some pics of what I find.    I'll be heading to Field Museum, Grant Park, and staying on Michigan Ave.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Yeah the loop actually seemed kinda cool to me. Guess for locals it's probably overdone.


----------



## soho192

That works, obviously lots of stuff there, just not a lot going on at night. 80% of the people you'll run into are not from Chicago. Chicago is about the people and you just dont find them downtown. I recommend looking for food and music.


----------



## soho192

I just google'd chicago photography and saw some awesome stuff. I guess I just wish I saw more of the real Chicago...downtown is damn beautiful though.

Here's my downtown photo


----------

